# Stihl 051



## Stihl090 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey guys, I recently purchased a Stihl 510 that's in wonderful shape! Anyone know anything about this saw, it's old as can be, and I can't find anything online anywhere about it! Would love some details, guidance, etc. 
Thanks, Caleb


----------



## big daddio (Feb 8, 2008)

i've got one too. i inherited mine back when they came out with the 056's. used it back in the early 80's. as far as i know it uses a larger gauge chain than say a 064. haven't used it lately but it doesn't seem to turn a chain as fast as the modern saws but when bucking logs you could put your knee against it and still not slow it down. BobL has a picture of a larger saw in his thread that appears to be made just like the 051.


----------



## Sawmill_Bill (Feb 8, 2008)

*Stihl 510 -> S-10*

I think you actually have a S-10. Look over on the Chain Saw Collectors Corner (http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...4cf3ef0f6a332ae488256ba2001858d9?OpenDocument) . Does it look like the pictured saw?


----------



## Matildasmate (Feb 9, 2008)

Stihl090 said:


> Hey guys, I recently purchased a Stihl 510 that's in wonderful shape! Anyone know anything about this saw, it's old as can be, and I can't find anything online anywhere about it! Would love some details, guidance, etc.
> Thanks, Caleb



A mate of mine has a 510 buggered if I could find anything on the net either mate . Cheer's MM


----------



## Matildasmate (Feb 9, 2008)

Sawmill_Bill said:


> I think you actually have a S-10. Look over on the Chain Saw Collectors Corner (http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...4cf3ef0f6a332ae488256ba2001858d9?OpenDocument) . Does it look like the pictured saw?



Exelent mate , Yeah my mate's saw certanly look's like that one , so the 5 is actualy an s , it's another one of those Daaaaaaaa moment's .:hmm3grin2orange: Cheer's MM


----------



## big daddio (Feb 9, 2008)

daaaaaa.............i believe mine's an 051...........lets see, the 0 is in front on mine and at the end of his..........believe i'm waking up now


----------



## Matildasmate (Feb 9, 2008)

big daddio said:


> daaaaaa.............i believe mine's an 051...........lets see, the 0 is in front on mine and at the end of his..........believe i'm waking up now


 Isnt it amazing , even I didnt notice that to start with , the brain play's trick's on us some time's , all I know is I am glad I read this thread and got that link , Thank's guy's great stuff , my mate will be happy . Cheer's and thank's very much MM


----------



## big daddio (Feb 9, 2008)

hey MM.....great talking to some millin' guys.....love this forum, just found it.........told my wife about talkin' to some Aussies........hope that's politically correct..........


----------



## BobL (Feb 9, 2008)

big daddio said:


> hey MM.....great talking to some millin' guys.....love this forum, just found it.........told my wife about talkin' to some Aussies........hope that's politically correct..........



Absolutely, we try not to worry too much about PC, "old Ba$tard" is still considered a term of endearment here.


----------



## Matildasmate (Feb 10, 2008)

big daddio said:


> hey MM.....great talking to some millin' guys.....love this forum, just found it.........told my wife about talkin' to some Aussies........hope that's politically correct..........



Yeah mate , you don't have to worry about being politically correct on this site , they are a great bunch of people on this site , we don't want to be limiting the discussion because of the pc business eh . Cheer's MM


----------



## big daddio (Feb 10, 2008)

my wife agreed with that term of endearment there BobL


----------

